# Anyone around?



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Hey guys! 

I am back in the area and have been for almost 6 months. I am finally getting settled in. For Christmas we got my mom a new tank and I am in the process of remembering what we did to set up the Natural tank for her years ago. 

Thankfully I have found the information I thought I had lost and am going to be off to the store soon. Hope someone is still out there.

Sean


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Still alive here.


----------

